
The PS4 can now emulate PlayStation 2 games - x0f1a
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/11/the-ps4-can-now-emulate-playstation-2-games/
======
tsomctl
Wonderfully vague on details. Two of the harder issues to emulate are the
weird floating point and the gpu. Floating point on the PS2 is slightly
different from ieee754 (no infinite, different rounding), and emulating it
using a standard Intel/AMD cpu is extremely slow. (I have an idea to speed it
up using doubles, and I'm curious how Sony has solved this). The SPU's on the
PS3 have the same weird floating point, so this made emulation easier.

One other problem is the slightly unique gpu in the PS2, called the Graphic
Synthesizer (GS). The gpu in the PS3 was not able to emulate it, just because
it is so different. (More specifically, the GS has 32 bit z index, and
scissoring is different.) Sony had to include an actual GS in the PS3 for PS2
emulation. They took this out to make it cheaper, and this is when they lost
PS2 emulation. I believe modern GPU's are flexible enough to emulate the GS,
especially since Sony has access to the complete GPU.

------
ddingus
SSX, the original and "Tricky" titles! I'm off to find old PS2 disks now.

